# Need reassurance on hyperactive biting and lunging :)



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

I've posted here a few times about our now 11-week-old girl Juno (GSD). Shes' a great, great puppy 98% of the time but tough to handle a few times a day when she mixes hyperactive running and lunging with quick snappy, dangerous biting. This happens when I come downstairs in the morning (my wife is alredy up with her), when I get home from work and for an hour in the evening when she gets really playful. Being excited to see me always kicks it off (even though I make my approach SUPER mellow).

We know it's part of her being a puppy and it's definitely done in play. We're using many methods to curb it/re-direct it (re-direction with toys/chew, ouch method, turn away, leave room, time-outs, lots of exercise, training time...etc.) but the only thing that seems to work at all is a 15 minute timeout in her crate without any verbal punishment so she does not see it as such. Anything else either amps her up or just re-starts when we return or when she drops the toy...etc. The crate gives both she and I a chance to gather ourselves but even that only works some of the time ,at best.

My question is..is what I'm experiencing 100% normal? This extreme? Biting and snapping and lunging at me so quick that it tear clothes, cuts the flesh and makes it extremely hard to finally get a hold of her collar to either get her in her crate or get out of the room for a minute. One or the other I could deal with but the crazy lunging, jumping, dodging along with the quick and fairly dangerous biting and snapping are VERY tought to deal with.

We know she's a puppy and it's VERY clear that it's all meant in play and we love her dearly. We just want to make sure this really is normal...at this extreme level...beause I truly worry about how we'll deal with this when she's 20 lbs heavier in a few months. It's already a bit scary now, although I don't show her that. And it scares me to think of trying to handle it when she's stronger and heavier but still in this puppy mode. That seems INSANE.  Really. 

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!!

Robb


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

100% normal!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

It's definitely a puppy thing. Minna doesn't really do that since I'm the sole one taking care of her, so she doesn't have a chance to get overly excited when I come in (since she goes from the crate to outside). So maybe try a different approach, and instead of coming in (even though it's mellow) and then putting her in time-out, maybe come in and take her outside -- maybe switching up the routine a bit and changing her focus would help her calm down quicker (switching her focus from you coming to home/waking up to her going outside).

I do play a chasing game with her sometimes and when she's chasing me she'll sometimes nip at me (and she'll sound like an alligator when she misses) but she's changing a bit and not so much biting at me anymore, she'll stop and bark at me instead -- which I'm praising for he barking, since she's learning speak this week. And the chase game itself has changed in the past two days from her chasing me all the time to her wanting me to chase her too.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it will get better in time, but waiting's the hard part. I'm still dealing with a dog (over a year old) that gets super excited in the AM and when one of us comes home. Might not work for your baby but I found that when I open the door/crate, if I shove a decent sized cookie in her mouth before her paws leave the ground, she will take the cookie to her pillow and eat it. It seems to snap her out of the "CRAZY ROSA" mindset. Then she will greet me more calmly when she's finished.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Absolutely normal. Sorry, but time will heal all wounds! Are you taking her to puppy class? She can get some biting out of her system and the other pups will let her know when to knock it off.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

About four weeks ago, I was wondering if we'd made a serious error in getting a GSD puppy. You couldn't even touch Shasta without being attacked and her little teeth were razor sharp!

She's still not perfect but there are beautiful respites from the mauling when we can pet her, rub her tummy, and even play with her a little bit. The out of control biting episodes are getting farther apart and I no longer worry that we're harboring a vicious killer in our home. 

So hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think it is normal. The pup hasn't learned bite inhibition. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
My pup has great drive and has never been a shark in GSD clothing. I know most are, but if you stuff their mouth with a ball or tugtoy, they aren't as apt to be trying to get your flesh or clothes. Rob, do you play tug with your pup(of course during teething this has to be put on hold) it really wears out the mind and body!
My pup also had the other two dogs to chew on, correct him, so he learned very fast appropriate mouthing. 
That was after the breeder and his family pack gave him a great start!


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all your reassurances...it really does help. Onyxgirl, we do play tug and everything else imaginable with her!!  Now that she received her second set of shots today we can at least start getting her around the block a few times a day. This should help in adding extra rounds of exercise to her current, play and training and everything else we do to wear her out at night when it's the worse. 

Thanks everyone for the support!!


----------



## Leosmom (Jul 1, 2010)

Robb - TOTALLY NORMAL!! From what I have dealt with anyway!! LOL!! Leonidas is getting MUCH better!! He's 3 months now. It was an ALL DAY thing with him, the biting, the lunging, etc. He still does it - but OMG, its cut down like 80%! He actually will cuddle with me for like 15-20 minutes on the floor and then BAM! He wants to play. That's all puppies know, is to use their teeth - just have to calm them down.

Leo's been going to puppy class and I also drop him off at daycare at least once a week and I really think its help tremendously!!! Just keep thinking - he's just a puppy - he'll learn!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's hard to judge what's normal
or hyperactive behaviour from reading
about it. maybe your pups behaviour
is normal but seems hyperactive to you.

have you had a puppy before?

maybe your pup is bored and she needs some
release.

when my pup was being active i didn't
crate him. i used that time as a training
session.

teaching "no" and "leave it" can help.

your pup is 11 weeks old. a steady
diet of training, socializing, exercise
and play should help.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Layla frightened my husband and his daughter at first due to similar behavior. I just stay consistent with making her get down and letting her know I don't like her grabbing the hem of my skirt, lunging at me when I'm eating, etc. Sometimes it means repeating, repeating, repeating, but I let her know I'm going to win. I make her stop (even if it means putting my plate of food down and dealing with her for 10 minutes) and then reward her after she's calm for a bit. Having a puppy is so much about a battle of the wills


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Leosmom and Doggiedad!! Again..the reassurance has been great!!


----------



## Hamish 2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Robb said:


> I've posted here a few times about our now 11-week-old girl Juno (GSD). Shes' a great, great puppy 98% of the time but tough to handle a few times a day when she mixes hyperactive running and lunging with quick snappy, dangerous biting. This happens when I come downstairs in the morning (my wife is alredy up with her), when I get home from work and for an hour in the evening when she gets really playful. Being excited to see me always kicks it off (even though I make my approach SUPER mellow).
> 
> We know it's part of her being a puppy and it's definitely done in play. We're using many methods to curb it/re-direct it (re-direction with toys/chew, ouch method, turn away, leave room, time-outs, lots of exercise, training time...etc.) but the only thing that seems to work at all is a 15 minute timeout in her crate without any verbal punishment so she does not see it as such. Anything else either amps her up or just re-starts when we return or when she drops the toy...etc. The crate gives both she and I a chance to gather ourselves but even that only works some of the time ,at best.
> 
> ...


Might disappear by the time she is older and heavier. Has she been neurologically examined? And, have you tried increasing exercise? If she is still on puppy food get her off gradully.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Hamish 2 said:


> Might disappear by the time she is older and heavier. Has she been neurologically examined? And, have you tried increasing exercise? If she is still on puppy food get her off gradully.


12 year old thread, the dog would now be that age if still alive.


----------

